# ISPConfig 3.0.5.4 mit Ubuntu 14.04 LTS kein Login



## mulixer (24. Apr. 2014)

Servus Leute,

gestern nacht noch fix auf Basis von The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 13.04 (Apache2, BIND, Dovecot, ISPConfig 3) | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials aufgesetzt. Ausgangspunkt war ein Ubuntu 12.10 LTS welches minimal mit SSH war und per du-release-upgrade problemlos auf 14.04 LTS gebracht wurde. Bei dem HowTo habe ich bind, SSL/TLS für ProFTP und Quota ausgelassen.
Soweit lief alles durch, kann auch in dem default apapche vhost php ausführen und mit phpmyadmin und den hinterlgeten ISPConfig daten mich am MySQL anmelden.

Problem ist das ich auf dem ISPConfig Webinterface kein Login möglich ist. Nach eingabe der Daten kommt ein "Error, Benutzername oder Passwort ist leer."

Jemand ne Idee?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Joor (27. Apr. 2014)

Hatte ich gestern auch.

apparmor war es bei mir.
Deinstallieren, Apache neu starten und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.

Arvid


----------



## mulixer (28. Apr. 2014)

also ein

```
apt-get --purge remove apparmor apparmor-utils
```
ist schon bei der Installation von ISPConfig gemacht worden.
Ein dpkg -l | grep apparmor gibt nur ein

```
ii  libapparmor-perl                    2.8.95~2430-0ubuntu5                amd64        AppArmor library Perl bindings
ii  libapparmor1:amd64                  2.8.95~2430-0ubuntu5                amd64        changehat AppArmor library
```
also nichts wirklich schlimmes.
Was mich auch wundert, die Anmeldeseite von ISPConfig ist sehr langsam. Obwohl der Server nichts zu tun hat.
Ich check das nicht!

Die Dateien /var/log/ispconfig/auth.log und ispconfig.log sind leer. In der /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/%servername%/* logs stehen nur die zugriffe auf das Webfrontend drin.

Was mich aber wundert, ist das in der /var/log/ispconfig/cron.log öfters ein 

```
Mon Apr 28 18:47:09 CEST 2014 DB::__construct Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Mon Apr 28 18:47:09 CEST 2014 PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): (28000/1045): Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
Mon Apr 28 18:47:14 CEST 2014 DB::__construct Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
Mon Apr 28 18:47:14 CEST 2014 PHP Warning:  mysqli::mysqli(): (28000/1045): Access denied for user 'ispconfig'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 72
Mon Apr 28 18:47:14 CEST 2014 PHP Warning:  mysqli::close(): Couldn't fetch db in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/db_mysql.inc.php on line 82
```
erscheint, wie als wenn der MySQL nicht auf die ispconfig-db zugreifen kann. Aber per phpmyadmin komme ich mit den MySQL Daten aus der ISPConfig-Datei auf die DB. Sehr komisch.

Jemand ne Idee, oder wie kann man das am besten debuggen?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Till (28. Apr. 2014)

Wahrscheinlich ein mysql login problem. Hole dir mal das passwort des ispconfig mysql users aus der /usr/local/ispconfig/interface/lib/config.inc.php datei und versuche dich so einzuloggen:

mysql -h localhost -u ispconfig -p dbispconfig

er fragt dann nach dem passwort.


----------



## mulixer (29. Apr. 2014)

Ja das hatte ich mir dann auch gedacht, wusste nur nicht wo ISPConfig die Verbindungsdaten speichert.
Hab den fehler auch gefunden, in der User-Tabelle von MySQl war für den ispconfig User der FQHN als erlaupter Host eingetragen. Das kann ja so nicht passen. Hab daraus dann erst ein % und später ein localhost gemacht. Jub und nun läuft das auch viel schneller und man kann sich anmelden. Keine Ahnung wie da der FQDN rein kommt.


----------



## Till (30. Apr. 2014)

> Keine Ahnung wie da der FQDN rein kommt.


Ich denke Du musst den fqdn statt localhost bei der ispconfig installation als mysql host angegeben haben.


----------



## almereyda (17. Juni 2014)

*Danke.*



Zitat von Till:


> Wahrscheinlich ein mysql login problem.


Yeah, danke. So einfach kann es manchmal sein, wenn einem die Installation eines anderen Tools (in diesem Fall GroupServer) den MySQL Daemon abschießt.


----------

